# Saws by "Warren and Ted Superior"?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I come across a lot more saws with medallions that say "Warrented Superior" than any made by Disston, Atkins, or others (even the Superior brothers  ).

Some of the "Warrented" saws look pretty good, but I don't know how well they would work as users. If I find an old "Warranted" saw with brass nuts that has a straight blade and little rust, is there any reason to avoid putting it to use?

Also, I have an old Lakeside rip saw from the 1930s or so. Does anybody know who the actual make might have been?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

take a look at these two links. They will give you a clue.

http://www.wkfinetools.com/hUS-saws/z_reading/WarrSuperior/warrSuperior-1.asp

http://www.disstonianinstitute.com/medv2.html


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got a few Lakeside tools, Brett. No saws, though. I think Don, Andy, and the other saw guys would recommend any and all saws!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I remember reading somewhere that the "warranted" label meant that It was either a process or type of steel, can't remember exactly. There was a "Superior Saw Works" company and again, if memory serves me correctly, some companies put the medalion that stated "superior" as well. If I remember correctly, it started in England.

If I am wrong somebody out there should know.


----------

